

Will a larger iPhone cannibalize the iPad? - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/74295829587/will-a-larger-iphone-cannabalize-the-ipad

======
virtualpants
Reports were released today that Apple may finally be poised to launch an
iPhone with a display of 5" or more. Do you think they have delayed this
release due to a fear of decreasing iPad sales? If a 5" or larger iPhone is
released, do you think it will affect iPad sales? Personally, I find little
use for an iPad when I'm using a phone with a 5-6" display.

